# Datos tecnicos de circuitos integrados y otros



## richar (Abr 1, 2009)

hola amigos no se si alguno ya conoce este sitio  pero aquie hay un gran vairedad de circuitos integrados y otros se pueden  descargar esta en pdf. saludos espero que le sirvan el link es http://www.ksp-electronics.com/bg/all.php


----------



## eddy70 (Abr 1, 2009)

hola aqui esta otra pagina excelente www.broker1.tv saludos


----------

